
A Mercedes self-typing AI typewriter - tiffani
https://www.slashgear.com/mercedes-self-typing-ai-typewriter-harry-potter-magic-14467500/
======
Overtonwindow
That is seriously cool! I would love to see the inner workings of that thing a
bit more. Reminds me of the typewriters in the tv show Fringe.

